

Favicon checker - ttty
http://realfavicongenerator.net/

======
gioele
Please note that there is a wrong suggestion in the site:

> Why is favicon.ico not declared in the HTML code?

> Looking for some sample favicon code, you've probably encountered:

> <link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="favicon.ico">

> Why is it not present in the code generated by RealFaviconGenerator? Because
> it somehow disrupts some other browsers like Chrome. And since IE looks for
> a file named favicon.ico anyway, the best solution is to not even talk about
> it. This is described by Jonathan T. Neal and Mathias Bynens.

This is a bad advice, please continue using rel="shortcut icon" to indicate
where the favicon is. W3C says so [1], the WHATWG agrees (or "permits")[2],
and is needed on Android [3].

[1] [http://www.w3.org/2005/10/howto-favicon](http://www.w3.org/2005/10/howto-
favicon) [2] [http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-
work/multipage/...](http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-
work/multipage/links.html#rel-icon) [3]
[http://www.mollerus.net/tom/blog/2010/06/web_app_homescreen_...](http://www.mollerus.net/tom/blog/2010/06/web_app_homescreen_icons_in_android.html)

~~~
michaelmior
Here's some references I found from Jonathan and Mathias.

[http://www.jonathantneal.com/blog/understand-the-
favicon/](http://www.jonathantneal.com/blog/understand-the-favicon/)
[http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/rel-shortcut-
icon](http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/rel-shortcut-icon)
[http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/touch-
icons](http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/touch-icons)

------
gulpahum
I learned that IE11 looks for "browserconfig.xml" for pinned tile icons. So,
if your site gets requests for that file, then blame IE11. Why Microsoft has
to do this kind of crap?

"Note: If a webpage does not specify a browser configuration file, IE11
automatically looks for "browserconfig.xml" in the root directory of the
server. To prevent this, use an "msapplication-config" header with the content
attribute to "none" (shown earlier)." [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ie/dn320426(v=vs.85)...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ie/dn320426\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

~~~
JohnTHaller
> Why Microsoft has to do this kind of crap?

Same reason Apple made up random image names for bookmark icons on the
homescreen on the iPad and now they pollute our logs.

~~~
gulpahum
You are right. Apple is also bad.

The whole favicon retrieval seems to be a mess. I wish the W3C draft about
manifests for web apps gets wide support and can be used on normal sites, too.
(wishful thinking...?)

[http://w3c.github.io/manifest/](http://w3c.github.io/manifest/)

~~~
davnola
Or well-known URIs
[http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5785](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5785)

------
gee_totes
Thanks for building this! Before, I was using a hackey Perl script[0] and was
thinking: "boy, I really hope someone builds a website to do this for me"

[0][https://coderwall.com/p/ka3lia?i=2&p=1&q=author%3Ageetotes&t...](https://coderwall.com/p/ka3lia?i=2&p=1&q=author%3Ageetotes&t%5B%5D=geetotes)

------
psychometry
I've found that image-to-favicon generators generally don't work very well.
They're fine for generating the larger icons but the 16x16 ones generally look
like crap. Those really require some tweaking on the pixel-level and require
design skills not many people have, so I usually favor simpler favicons that
can be manually created with a graphics editor.

------
TamDenholm
Forever ago i created [http://allthefavicons.com/](http://allthefavicons.com/)
in a similar vein. I've not touched it in years, but it still gets a few
hundred uniques a month, strangely, mainly from Japan.

~~~
yarri
Ummm... I think this just crashed under the HN load:

Warning: mkdir(): No space left on device in
/home/tam/Dropbox/Webserver/allthefavicons/htdocs/classes/allthefavicons.class.php
on line 19 Warning: mkdir(): No such file or directory in
/home/tam/Dropbox/Webserver/allthefavicons/htdocs/classes/allthefavicons.class.php
on line 20

------
mp4box
Warning: XSS

[http://realfavicongenerator.net/favicon_checker?site=%3Cscri...](http://realfavicongenerator.net/favicon_checker?site=%3Cscript%3Ealert%28%22xss%22%29;%3C/script%3E)

~~~
ToastyMallows
Didn't work for me, maybe it's fixed already?

~~~
azdle
Worked for me in FF just now.

~~~
ttty
chrome doesn't work

~~~
ctz
Chrome's XSS auditor catches it:

    
    
      The XSS Auditor refused to execute a script in
      'http://realfavicongenerator.net/favicon_checker?site=%3Cscript%3Ealert%28%22xss%22%29;%3C/script%3E'
      because its source code was found within the request.
      The auditor was enabled as the server sent neither an
      'X-XSS-Protection' nor 'Content-Security-Policy' header.

